# Repowering Maxabeam with LiFePO...need recommendations



## SidewaysLS4 (Apr 1, 2017)

I currently have my Maxabeam with a 4S Lipo pack and a voltage regulator to knock that down to 12V. I want to convert to a safer LiFePO battery setup, but knowing how sketchy Lipo brands can be...any recommendations on what are good brands for the iron type battery chemistry? I'll be custom fabbing a battery box again, so specific size availability isn't too much of an issue, just need a good quality/price source and I'll build from there.

And lazy question #2...are you guys running LiFePO batteries in a Maxabeam still running regulators, or will the lower cell voltage with lithium iron be enough to not need regulators any more compared to Lipo (and still have things like strobe and low-beam work properly)

Thanks!


----------



## BVH (Apr 2, 2017)

The newer factory Peakbeam Lithium Iron battery is a 4S/10 Ah build. If I were building a quality pack, I'd look for the genuine A123 brand cells. I believe they are of Chinese origin now but hear they are still a high quality cell. Members over on RCGroups forum use them quite a bit. There are fakes so be careful. You might ask over there if no one here knows a safe source. I am not aware of a regulator being used with the factory LiFeP04 battery system but do not know for certain.


----------



## SidewaysLS4 (Apr 2, 2017)

The RCGroups guys are using them? Cool! I used to love that site back in the day, I'll check it out.


----------



## larryk (Apr 3, 2017)

My Gen 3 Maxabeam works fine on 4s 2p A123 cells.


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 3, 2017)

Gen 3s will work on 4s but the gen 2s are pickier. one i have works fine on a wide range of voltages, another one would have issues outside 11.3v - 14.7, at which point it would have several issue, from not latching on so had to hold the button down, to strobing violently. that was the older gen 2 tho.


----------



## SidewaysLS4 (Apr 4, 2017)

My Maxabeam is a 2004-ish G2. While running straight off 4S lipo (too high voltage), it would work, but only on high mode. So I got a regulator for it, I'm sure it is happier now, and everything works that way. 

Anyway, it looks like this is what I will be getting for my lamp:

http://www.batteryspace.com/lifepo4...h-20a-rate-in-aluminum-box-with-pcb-7-92.aspx

It matches the width fairly nicely, height works, and length seems good. At any rate, a big improvement of a combo of bent aluminum plate, 2 lipo batteries, gaffers tape, a voltage regulator, battery monitor/alarms and an excess of connectors and balance taps hanging out that my current setup is. My maxabeam runs at about 6A on high, so it should give about an hour of run time, and be a lot cleaner than what it is now.

Of course modding an existing maxabeam battery box might be better, but I got mine municipal surplus missing the battery cable and a ni-cad pack with both feet in the grave, so custom is the route I have to use. I'll try to post a pic of the final product once I get the battery and rig it up.


----------



## BVH (Apr 4, 2017)

Just a small technical suggestion so that you don't damage that pack - You really don't want to use more than 75, maybe 80% of the capacity of the 6.6 Ah pack so you might want to calc your estimated run time based on 5.0 Ah. If you use 3.05 or 3.0 Volts per cell as your shutdown point, you're just about right.


----------



## Walterk (Apr 16, 2017)

Using A123 4S 4Ah cells for over 5 years now. No regulating or protecting board or anything.
Dont use the light much nor long, but has always worked without hassles. 
Usually charge it once, maybe twice a year.


----------



## A_L_R_O_M (Apr 16, 2017)

> No regulating or protecting board or anything


Interesting info for me.
I bought 4s 20AH prismatic cells(actually using 3s) ( not A123)
And after calibration they show no significant disbalancing...
You are using geniune cells for 5 years with no protection and no problems.
I'm happy, since i choose LiFePO4, instead of buying dying lIPO or standart Li-ION.


----------



## SidewaysLS4 (Apr 19, 2017)

Here's a picture of my lamp with the new battery pack. I have a 2.1mm barrel connector installed for a charge port. The switch on the side was for latching the high mode 'on' via mimicking a right press on the 4 way switch. It did work when I had Lipo batteries and a 12V regulator, apparently with the new slightly higher voltage, it no longer latches high. Even with the switch on, it still times out as without the switch. The strobe function does still work without the regulator, so that is good. I may look into possibly putting a power resister inline to knock the voltage down a bit so the high mode latching switch works again. I don't want to put the regulator back on as I like the MUCH cleaner appearance of the lamp compared to what it was before.

(pardon the hex key taped to the lamp...helps keeping track of it should adjustments be needed, lol)


----------



## HerbeMannABg (Oct 17, 2017)

*Repowering Maxabeam with LiFePO need recommendations*

Thats a really nice maxabeam, how much did you buy it for and from where? Also Id like to see those modded led flashlights


----------

